# Montmorillonite Clay - Your Take on This?



## chowder

There are some foods out there that I haven't tried because of 'exotic' ingredients and one of them is Montmorillonite Clay. From what I can find, the stuff is used everywhere from oil rigs, to cosmetics, to soil conditioning, to "curing irritable bowel syndrome"! I haven't quite figured out what it is doing in dog food or if I want it to be ingested by my dog. The dogs foods look pretty good until I come across that ingredient. 

Anyone here have any thoughts on that?


----------



## dobesgalore

I've never seen that listed on any dogfood. What kind of food is it?


----------



## chowder

Natures Logic and Natures Variety are two that I can think of off hand. There are a few others. There is also a supplement sold as "Red Desert Clay" that they sell as a health food kind of thing for animals and people. They say it will heal everything and more!:


RED DESERT™ "LIVING CLAY"– 


100% Natural
Safe, Effective, Natural
Powerful Detoxifier
Cleanses the Digestive Tract

whether horse, fish, dog, cat, bird or reptile

* Quickly relieves diarrhea in 90% of all cases
* Detoxifies and Cleanses the digestive tract
* Safely, naturally remove toxins out of the body
* Strengthens Bones and Joints with absorbable calcium
* Aids Digestion and Metabolism
* Strengthens Immune System
* Increases Energy and Strength
* Healthier Teeth and Gums
* Improves overall Health
* Excellent Source of Essential Macro, Micro and Trace Minerals


----------



## dobesgalore

Hmmm... sounds good, but after reading your first post I don't think I would want that in my dogs food or not either.


----------



## rjordan392

Sounds like snake oil to me. 
Any product that says "Heals everything and more" is just that, ...... "Snake Oil". Stay away from it. If your dog's system needs cleansing, let your Vet prescribe it.


----------



## spookychick13

It's definitely an interesting concept...is there anywhere you can find out more about it, reviews, etc??


----------



## MandyPug

rjordan392 said:


> Sounds like snake oil to me.
> Any product that says "Heals everything and more" is just that, ...... "Snake Oil". Stay away from it. If your dog's system needs cleansing, let your Vet prescribe it.


Yeah let them prescribe tons of drugs to treat ailments that are simply occurring because of the toxins in the dogs environment and being absorbed into the dogs body. Perfect case is environmental allergies. You could do benadryl and steroid shots every day for the rest of the dogs life, or you could detox the dog making it's body more able to deal with the allergies itself. No traditional vet knows how to detox a dog, holistic vets should. 

The clay, i don't know anything about it. I've never noticed it in either of those foods and i carry both of them, but i certainly don't sell alot of them. So who knows what it does. However it can't be THAT bad since Nature's Variety is using it, and they're a very reputable company.

Nature's Variety's definition:
Montmorillonite is a clay that is primarily colloidal silicate, which contains over 50 ultra-trace mineral compounds including Antimony, Barium, Beryllium, Boron, Bromine, Cadmium, Carbon, Cerium, Cesium, Chloride, Chromium, Cobalt, Copper, Dysprosium, Fluoride, Gadolinium, Gallium, Germanium, Iodine, Lanthanum, Lithium, Manganese, Neodymium, Nickel, Phosphorus, Rhenium, Rubidium, Samarium, Scandium, Silicon, Silver, Strontium, Sulfur, Tellurium, Thallium, Thorium, Tin, Titanium, Vanadium, Ytterbium, Yttrium, Zinc, and Zirconium. Feed studies by the Veterinary Medical Diagnostics Laboratory at Texas A&M University have shown that Montmorillonite clays can sequester (bind) aflatoxins contained in grains and oilseeds.


----------



## rjordan392

<No traditional vet knows how to detox a dog, holistic vets should>

A bit of an overstatement , don't you think. First, the university research program is just one study that appeases the dog food company to allow them an edge over the competition. These types of research programs are dependant on financial help from the manufacturers. So they would have to be careful about the findings they present.
How many independant studies are there????
How many Vets will back up this additive?
Are we to believe that dog food companys have the dogs interests in mind, more then the Vets?
How about dogfoodanalysis.com or AKA or any other established organizations that have the dogs interests? Whats their opinion?


----------



## StellaLucyDesi

All I know is I feed NV and it's done well for all my dogs. And dogfoodanalysis.com gives NV Prairie a 5 star rating and Instinct a 6 star rating! So, they must think it's quite alright lol!


----------



## wags

I have never heard of this. But it sounds EXPLOSIVE after you would give it to them! Sounds liek they would need to be outside for sure afetr that haha! 
I wonder if its like activia for people haha!:wink:


----------



## BabyHusky

pretty interesting but also a little risky imo. and yea...sounds umm really...explosive as Wags stated.

if you're already giving your dog good food whether it be kibble or raw, i don't see the need to use this, but hey...i suppose theres always special cases.


----------



## PUNKem733

I think it's the same clay that is sold in powder form for people's health. I saw it on discovery or some such channel. You mix it with water and drink it.


----------



## Gia

*Can animals eat clay?


Animals can and do eat clay all the time. it's a natural part of their ability to self-medicate. read the book, Wild Health, by Cindy Engel. In that book, she documents hundreds of clay-eating habits of monkeys, elephants, birds of all kinds, and many other animals. Elephants dig clay "licks" in Africa that are the size of small airports, just to ingest the minerals. Birds obviously have gizzards that not only allow them to eat dirt and clay, but they must do it. The famous Parrots of the Amazon are tourist attractions at the places where they eat clay. There's even a word for it: geophagy.

Research has determined that eating clay is natural because it is healthful, and animals know this somehow. They can remove toxins and intestinal parasites with small amounts of certian clays, and the clay often adds needed minerals to their diets.

Bentonite and Montmorillonite clays are commmonly added to animals feeds across the world.

*


----------



## cavalcadegsmd

I have used Bentonite and Montmorillonite clays in myself and my animals. They are an excellent source of trace minerals and have very low risk of environmental contaminants as opposed to kelp which is getting riskier in my opinion. I know several raw feeders who swear by it. I have a friend with Crohn's disease that has gotten tremendous relief using it. They are nothing new.


----------



## PDXdogmom

cavalcadegsmd said:


> I have used Bentonite and Montmorillonite clays in myself and my animals. They are an excellent source of trace minerals and have very low risk of environmental contaminants as opposed to kelp which is getting riskier in my opinion. I know several raw feeders who swear by it. I have a friend with Crohn's disease that has gotten tremendous relief using it. They are nothing new.


That is very interesting to me. Is it difficult to find montmorillonite clay to purchase? I'm usually successful finding unusual ingredients in my city if I have some kind of lead.


----------



## truthdog

Clay is used as a stool hardener in dog foods. Any therapeutic value is unproven.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

truthdog said:


> Clay is used as a stool hardener in dog foods. Any therapeutic value is unproven.


Your value to any of these threads is unproven.


----------



## Liz

We have used bentonite clay in a few instances and I will always keep it on hand as it's value is proven to me.


----------



## cavalcadegsmd

@PDXdogmom- I buy both forms at The Good Earth a health food store in Indianapolis- it is a wonderful store that has been there since the early 70s. I believe the brand I have bought there is Now.


----------



## stajbs

Just saw this in the NV biscuits I bought for Silva. SO far no adverse reactions, and I have seen it listed in foods, and I know it is fed by some mushers too. I myself was not sure what to make of it, but plan to research it more in order to decide whether to keep feeding the biscuits. I have to check the NV canned food ingredient list because our guys get their meats, plus some other manufacturers.


----------



## cavalcadegsmd

stajbs- I will be really surprised if you find any reason to be alarmed by Bentonite and Montmorillonite. Please let us know what you find. My holistic DVM is the person who first exposed me to them. We were detoxing a rescue who had never eaten anything other than Kibbles and Bits his entire life. The DVM wanted the nutritional clays used in lieu of kelp because he felt they were "cleaner" which is his way of saying less contaminated and that the minerals were more stable than those in kelp. 

Bentonite and Montmorillonite are not Kaolin which is the clay commonly used to mechanically firm stools and absorb toxins. I have read labels that suggest their use for such purposes but it is much larger dose.


----------



## baggie

My dog vomited after the first time we tried Instinct canned and we rotate dry and canned all the time between many different brands and proteins. This was the first time I can remember her becoming ill. Now, it's probably unlikely the clay had anything to do with it, but it's one of those things that I couldn't bring myself to trying it again. You know, kinda like if you get sick after eating something, you sort of get a mental block. That's my anecdotal contribution. :tongue:


----------



## Imgliniel

Nutritive clays such as bentonite and Montmorillonite have been used for centuries by people in holistic, ayervedic and other traditional medacine cultures. I have jars of both in my herbal cabinet (and kaolin for making face masks, lol. Kaolin does not have the same benefit when injested, but makes a great detoxing face mask!) They contain many beneficial trace minerals, and are also used typically as intestinal cleansers. They are present today in many (and I mean many) popular herbal colon cleanse products. In my oppinion much better to get your trace minerals there then from synthetic additives. I can think of no reason why they would hurt your dog. I have ingested them myself and never had any bad effects.


----------



## truthdog

Imgliniel said:


> Nutritive clays such as bentonite and Montmorillonite have been used for centuries by people in holistic, ayervedic and other traditional medacine cultures. I have jars of both in my herbal cabinet (and kaolin for making face masks, lol. Kaolin does not have the same benefit when injested, but makes a great detoxing face mask!) They contain many beneficial trace minerals, and are also used typically as intestinal cleansers. They are present today in many (and I mean many) popular herbal colon cleanse products. In my oppinion much better to get your trace minerals there then from synthetic additives. I can think of no reason why they would hurt your dog. I have ingested them myself and never had any bad effects.


You can believe what you want. They are used as stool hardeners. Bentonite is also used in cement and to line toxic waste ponds.

Sometimes they contain lead and mercury as well. 

It is a gimmick.


----------



## truthdog

Mushers use it to prevent Exercise Induced Diarrhea. It is a stool hardener. Soaks up enormous amounts of water.


----------



## Liz

MontmorilloniteFrom Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Pharmacological Uses

Montmorillonite is effective as an adsorptive of heavy metals, toxins, and hazardous chemicals.[5]

For external use, montmorillonite has also shown its effectiveness.[6]


----------



## Doc

Kaolin is the main ingredient in Kaopetake. Montmorillinite is also used to line ponds to stop any leaks. It has an incredible shirk/swell capacity.


----------



## meggels

I know so many people that swear by it for detoxing animals (whether it's horses or dogs), or themselves. I plan on getting some for Murph in the next month or so and trying it out.


----------



## stajbs

Lordy be truthdog...first it's a gimmick, then you state mushers use it for exercise induced diarrhea. Come on now we both know it's used especially in mushing events where hundreds/thousands of dogs come together and diarrhea is often the result. For example the Iditarod, the Quest or some of the other two/ three day events. Stress induced diarrhea being one use, but once you get all those dogs pooping on the trail I bet it comes in handy to assist with firming the stools even if the dog has caught an intestinal bug which is not uncommon in these long distance events. Bet the creator of Annamaet may even have used it when he runs his dogs. Maybe ask him sometime if he's ever heard of it or used it. Just a mere suggestion of course.


----------



## truthdog

stajbs said:


> Lordy be truthdog...first it's a gimmick, then you state mushers use it for exercise induced diarrhea. Come on now we both know it's used especially in mushing events where hundreds/thousands of dogs come together and diarrhea is often the result. For example the Iditarod, the Quest or some of the other two/ three day events. Stress induced diarrhea being one use, but once you get all those dogs pooping on the trail I bet it comes in handy to assist with firming the stools even if the dog has caught an intestinal bug which is not uncommon in these long distance events. Bet the creator of Annamaet may even have used it when he runs his dogs. Maybe ask him sometime if he's ever heard of it or used it. Just a mere suggestion of course.


You are another one that cannot read. MC is a gimmick because it is marketed as a cleansing product. It is not a gimmick as a stool harderner, yes cement does work to harden stools.

The companion animals on this website certainly dont need it for SID. 

It is stool hardener and that is all it is. 

Got it now!!!!


----------



## Tobi

truthdog said:


> You are another one that cannot read. MC is a gimmick because it is marketed as a cleansing product. It is not a gimmick as a stool harderner, yes cement does work to harden stools.
> 
> The companion animals on this website certainly dont need it for SID.
> 
> It is stool hardener and that is all it is.
> 
> Got it now!!!!


I don't get it, maybe you could explain it in layman's terms for me? :lol:

is this used for Stool hardening and that's all?


----------



## stajbs

Truthdog,

Direct insults to others are most unbecoming. 
However I thank you for the kind words, perhaps I'll go back to college and tell my professors to teach me again to read.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Caty M

Well it being used as a stool hardener isn't a bad thing in kibble then, is it? Raw people give extra bone for that reason on occasion- is that a gimmick also? Bone?


----------



## RawFedDogs

He didn't say that stool hardener was a gimmick. He said that is the true use. The gimmick is saying it has all kinds of cleansing properties and other claims for making your dog healthier.


----------



## Porphyria

I'm generally skeptical of anything claiming to "detox." To me, the word sets off red flags; it's a buzz word often used when people try t to sell new agey snake oil. Without specific info on what toxins a product removes, and how it removes them, I don't believe in things that are claimed to detoxify...I always think of those weird "detoxifying" foot pad things that were all over the infomercials a few years ago. So I'm hesitant to believe those kinds of claims, but this clay is natural, safe to ingest, contains minerals, and does serve the purpose of a stool hardener so I don't see what's wrong with it as an ingredient, as long as it isn't touted as some kind of miracle product. Maybe it does have some real healthful benefits, but I haven't seen any specific info regarding it.


----------



## KittyKat

I just don't like all of these additives they are putting in food/treats... I really am a fan of "less is more" - especially when it comes to food.


----------



## Imgliniel

it can and does kill bad bugs etc. Here is an article from arizona state university (reliable enough source for you?) about it being used to successfully treat MRSA.

The Biodesign Institute at Arizona State University | News

text copied for those who can't get to the link

“Healing clays” hold promise in fight against MRSA superbug infections and diseaseApril 07, 2008

NEW ORLEANS — Mud may be coming to a medicine cabinet or pharmacy near you. Scientists from Arizona State University report that minerals from clay could provide inexpensive, highly-effective antimicrobials to fight methicillin-resistant Staphylococcus aureus (MRSA) infections that are moving out of health care settings and into the community. These “superbugs” are increasingly resistant to multiple antibiotics and cause thousands of deaths each year.



Minerals from clay could provide a source of powerful antimicrobials for fighting deadly MRSA infections and other diseases.
Photo courtesy of Arizona State University, John C. Phillips
Unlike conventional antibiotics routinely administered by injection or pills, the so-called “healing clays” could be applied as rub-on creams or ointments to keep MRSA infections from spreading, according to a research duo from ASU’s Biodesign Institute and College of Liberal Arts and Sciences. The clays also show promise against a wide range of other harmful bacteria, including those that cause skin infections and food poisoning, they add. Their study, one of the first to explore the antimicrobial activity of natural clays in detail, was presented at the 235th national meeting of the American Chemical Society, the world’s largest scientific society.

Clays have been used for thousands of years as a remedy for infected wounds, indigestion, and other health problems, either by applying clay to the skin or eating it. Cleopatra’s famed beauty has been credited to her use of clay facials. Today, clays are still commonly used at health spas in the form of facials and mud baths. However, armed with new investigative tools, researchers Shelley Haydel and Lynda Williams are putting the clays to the test, scientifically.

“Clays are little chemical drug-stores in a packet,” says study co-leader Williams, a geochemist in the School of Earth and Space Exploration.

In their latest study, funded by the National Institutes of Health, Williams, Haydel and their colleagues collected more than 20 different clay samples from around the world to investigate their antibacterial activities. Study co-leader Haydel, a microbiologist in ASU’s School of Life Sciences and a researcher in ASU’s Biodesign Institute, tested each of the clays against bacteria known to cause human diseases. These bacteria include MRSA, Mycobacterium ulcerans (a microbe related to the tuberculosis bacterium that causes a flesh-eating disease known as Buruli ulcer), as well as E. coli and Salmonella (which cause food poisoning).

The researchers identified at least two clays from the United States that kill or significantly reduce the growth of these bacteria, in addition to the one French green clay that launched their research in 2005. The antibacterial effect of the French clay was documented this year in the Journal of Antimicrobial Chemotherapy, with co-author Christine Remenih.

Identifying what specific compounds make these clays effective antibacterial agents presents a challenge, researchers say, but they credit their combined perspectives, coming as they do from two very different scientific disciplines, for their successes. Haydel and Williams note too that tools like electron and ion microscopy might also reveal how these antibacterial clays may interact with the cell membranes or cellular physiology of the bacteria to kill.

Williams and Haydel continue to test new clay samples from around the world to determine their germ-fighting potential. They hope that the more promising clays will be developed into a skin ointment or pill to fight a variety of bacterial infections or possibly as an agricultural wash to prevent food poisoning. Several companies have expressed interest in forming partnerships to develop the clays as antimicrobial agents, the scientists say.

But ordinary mud can contain dangerous bacteria as well as toxic minerals like arsenic and mercury, the researchers point out. Until healing clays are developed that are scientifically proven, which could take several years, they say that hand washing and other proper hygiene techniques may be the best bet for keeping MRSA and other harmful bacteria at bay.


----------



## Imgliniel

excerpt from a proposed study by Texas A&M aimed at reducing liver cancer rates by adding clay to the diet to bind aflatoxins in the digestive system.

"Clay additives are already used in some animal feeds to reduce aflatoxin exposure. Timothy Phillips, chairman of toxicology and an expert in aflatoxin at A&M, has developed a similar additive for human use. The specially formulated clay supplement binds to aflatoxin in the digestive system"

study link 

Liver Cancer study on tap - adding clay to diet

It is a repost from a Texas newspaper the link to the original newspaper in on the page.


----------



## lovemygreyhound

*Montmorillonite Clay is SAFE!*

I work at a pet store that sells foods which Montmorillonite clay. This product is COMPLETELY safe and in fact is not a "clay" at all. Think of it more as a solid form of the ingredient. Montmorillonite is a member of the bentonite family --which is a product sold in health food stores for detoxification and to boost someone's mineral intake. 
Pretty much the best way to explain what it does is the molecules in the montmorillonite attract toxious molecules in the dog/cat's body, and therefore it helps with the detoxification of a dog as well as providing a WIDE skew of minerals. Please note that although it contains a LOT of minerals (i.e: silver...is known to be toxic in HIGH DOSES) it does not contain ANY level of mineral that would be toxic to a dog or cat ---this product is actually a wonderful ingredient and more dog foods should be using it. And as for the "snake juice" or whatever the other person said....just because a product has more than one use or more than one benefit does not mean it will work in ALL of those ways for EVERY animal.

More dog foods should be using ingredients such as these which help our animals thrive --not just sustain them.
I would be more concerned of powdered cellulose, grains, BHT/BHT/ethoxyquin, rendered meats, animal by products, "animal fat"...etc.

I absolutely would say this is an awesome ingredient.


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## DaViking

magicre said:


> i know this is an old thread....i'm reviving it because of this product:
> 
> The nutrients in Earthorigins simply and conveniently enhance the healthy diet you feed your pet. Earthorigins daily supplement contains a spectrum of naturally occurring nutrients; vitamins, macro and micro minerals, and phytonutrients from spirulina, sea vegetables and montmorillonite minerals.
> 
> EarthOrigins Contains: Spirulina, kelp, dulse, irish moss, montmorillonite clay
> Vitamin A, B1 Thiamine, B2 Riboflavin, B3 Niacin, B6 Pyridoxine, B12 Colobalimine, Vitamin C, Vitamin D, Vitamin E, Folate, Vitamin K, Biotin, Pantothenic Acid, Beta Carotene , Inositol, Calcium, Manganese, Iron, Chromium, Phosphorus, Molybdenum, Iodine, Chloride, Magnesium, Sodium, Zinc, Potassium, Selenium, Germanium, Copper, Boron, Phycocyanin, Chlorophyll, Carotenoids, Myxoxanthophyll , Zeaxanthin, Cryptoxanthin, Echinenone and other Xanthophylls, Gamma Linolenic Acid , Glycolipids, Sulfolipids, Polysaccharides.
> 
> Approximate Feeding Guidelines per day:
> A small serving of EarthOrigins supplement is required to enhance a quality wholesome raw food diet:
> 
> 1 - 10lbs -1/8 tsp
> 10 - 25lbs -1/4 tsp
> 25 - 50lbs - 1/2tsp
> 50 - 100lbs - 1tsp
> 
> EarthOrigins does not require refrigeration after opening and can be stored in a dry cool place.
> 
> i really like the ingredients in this product and i'd like to hear the take on it. i would replace bio prep II with this.


Looks interesting. Chips is currently getting Spirulina, Kelp and Alginate Oligosaccharides (AOS Super-potent seaweed) in his food. I am learning more on montmorillonite clay all the time. Has some interesting properties not previously known.


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Katiesue82

There are two types of montmorillonite clay. There is Sodium Montmorillonite and Calcium Montmorillonite. The sodium (Na) is used for industrial reasons. Too many to count. The Calcium (Ca) is what we see in human and pet food. This "living clay" has been around FOREVER!!! It is completely organic, naturally occurring and contains trace minerals (which given at the right parts per million (ppm)) aid in enzyme synthesis. All of the clay that is added to the pet food is proportioned correctly for a safe amount at ppm. 

Let me first point out that animals (no matter what species) seek out these minerals naturally in the wild. Biologists observe animals eating soil sediments (clay included) to supplement their diet. Not only does it help with aflatoxins, but it aides in intestinal problems. Clay will help to prevent diarrhea. Clay will aide in strong bone growth. To help you visualize this (and if you are in the mood for dry reading (no pun intended)) I will post a study done for NASA regarding the benefits of montmorillonite clay.

To conclude, Nature's Variety and Nature's Logic do not use the clay as a filler. While it does act as a binding agent (BONUS!) and an anti-caking agent (DOUBLE BONUS!), it's main purpose is to aide in drawing out toxins and assist in digestion. Redmond Clay is non-dioxin. Their clay is tested before shipping out and is no more that two months old before it ships. It is free of dioxins. A filler will be wheat gluten, soy products and grains. Clay is NEVER a filler. 

Here is the link to the study: Terramin NASA Study by Dr. Benjamin Ershoff, Ph.D for CLAY BOOK


----------



## DaViking

Katiesue82 said:


> There are two types of montmorillonite clay. There is Sodium Montmorillonite and Calcium Montmorillonite. The sodium (Na) is used for industrial reasons. Too many to count. The Calcium (Ca) is what we see in human and pet food. This "living clay" has been around FOREVER!!! It is completely organic, naturally occurring and contains trace minerals (which given at the right parts per million (ppm)) aid in enzyme synthesis. All of the clay that is added to the pet food is proportioned correctly for a safe amount at ppm.
> 
> Let me first point out that animals (no matter what species) seek out these minerals naturally in the wild. Biologists observe animals eating soil sediments (clay included) to supplement their diet. Not only does it help with aflatoxins, but it aides in intestinal problems. Clay will help to prevent diarrhea. Clay will aide in strong bone growth. To help you visualize this (and if you are in the mood for dry reading (no pun intended)) I will post a study done for NASA regarding the benefits of montmorillonite clay.
> 
> To conclude, Nature's Variety and Nature's Logic do not use the clay as a filler. While it does act as a binding agent (BONUS!) and an anti-caking agent (DOUBLE BONUS!), it's main purpose is to aide in drawing out toxins and assist in digestion. Redmond Clay is non-dioxin. Their clay is tested before shipping out and is no more that two months old before it ships. It is free of dioxins. A filler will be wheat gluten, soy products and grains. Clay is NEVER a filler.
> 
> Here is the link to the study: Terramin NASA Study by Dr. Benjamin Ershoff, Ph.D for CLAY BOOK


Interesting. You seem informed on the topic. Are you connected to this in any way? Just a minor observation, firming up the stool can be done in various ways. If it is not part of a natural digestion (chemical) I am not sure how wanted that effect is in most cases. If it is as an active digestive aid it can be welcome for sure. Don't know but I am willing to learn more. Thank you for the link, heading of to read now :smile:


----------



## PDXdogmom

I realize that this is a very simplistic link, but I came across several like it. Montmorillonite clay is often mentioned in conjunction with treating diarrhea in dogs and helping firm the stools. Knowing that dog food companies put considerable $ and focus on perfecting "perfect poop" because dog owners judge a food by it, my cynical side says that's why it's in Nature's Variety formulas.

Montmorillonite Clay for Diarrhea in Dogs | eHow.com


----------



## Savage Destiny

PDXdogmom said:


> I realize that this is a very simplistic link, but I came across several like it. Montmorillonite clay is often mentioned in conjunction with treating diarrhea in dogs and helping firm the stools. Knowing that dog food companies put considerable $ and focus on perfecting "perfect poop" because dog owners judge a food by it, my cynical side says that's why it's in Nature's Variety formulas.
> 
> Montmorillonite Clay for Diarrhea in Dogs | eHow.com


Even if that is why they put it in there... so what? I'd rather see the clay, which may have some benefits, in the food as opposed to something like beet pulp which has no nutritional value and is pretty sugary. As someone who works for a store that sells NV, I can say that we've had a lot of success with their foods for dogs with chronic diarrhea. There have been a number of dogs that get loose stool on every other food we carry, but do wonderfully on NV.


----------



## DaViking

Savage Destiny said:


> Even if that is why they put it in there... so what? I'd rather see the clay, which may have some benefits, in the food as opposed to something like beet pulp which has no nutritional value and is pretty sugary. As someone who works for a store that sells NV, I can say that we've had a lot of success with their foods for dogs with chronic diarrhea. There have been a number of dogs that get loose stool on every other food we carry, but do wonderfully on NV.


Of course their poop hardens, does it mean uptake is better or dogs will feel or perform better? Not necessarily, could also easily be worse, but that doesn't have anything to do with the clay itself, more the composition and ingredients used. I could eat plain white flour chicken pizza all week, the results would be firm indeed but I would probably not feel so well. Sorry for the gross analogy :smile:

Beet pulp have all sugar removed (in most cases) and it is not supposed to have a "nutritional value" Nothing wrong with beet pulp per say, it's one of several dietary fibers available when making kibble. Dietary fiber is essential for good absorption and assimilation of vitamins and minerals. Not disputing that many dogs with chronic diarrhea can benefit from stool hardeners but it should never become a comfy and easy solution to mask other nutritional/digestive issues for dogs who doesn't need it in the first place. That's my $0.02, not opposed to this clay I just don't want to see it used as a cheap way out of proper individual feeding. For normal healthy dogs a hard dark poop doesn't mean much if bio availability and uptake is sub par. The two isn't necessarily linked.

I'd also like to know how this clay affect ash levels in a formula? Obviously it does but how about the rest of the ash?

My bottom line is (for healthy dogs); if it does enhance nutritional uptake and add nutrients on it's own I lean towards a positive attitude. If it doesn't add anything you can get/achieve from other proven sources other than firm poop I am negative. That it removes moisture isn't good enough reason to put it in mainstream kibble.


----------



## Sheltielover25

Wait.... you're concerned with clay, but not the synthetic, man-made vitamins? I'm confused. Please explain how clay=bad but vitamins made in a lab aren't?


----------



## PDXdogmom

Sheltielover25 said:


> Wait.... you're concerned with clay, but not the synthetic, man-made vitamins? I'm confused. Please explain how clay=bad but vitamins made in a lab aren't?


It's a thread about montmorillonite clay - not about every potential ingredient that exists in kibble. On a side note, I doubt that "whole food" vitamins could survive the kibble manufacturing process.


----------



## Sheltielover25

PDXdogmom said:


> It's a thread about montmorillonite clay - not about every potential ingredient that exists in kibble. On a side note, I doubt that "whole food" vitamins could survive the kibble manufacturing process.


If that's the case, then how does Nature's Logic get away with not adding any synthetic vitamins? I'm not arguing, as I think that's a good point... but curious how some brands can get away with it....


----------



## PDXdogmom

Sheltielover25 said:


> If that's the case, then how does Nature's Logic get away with not adding any synthetic vitamins? I'm not arguing, as I think that's a good point... but curious how some brands can get away with it....


Interesting question. With just a quick look at their web site they seem to say they spray liver and maybe some other things on the,kibble after cooking. Also, plasma is one of their ingredients - possibly that makes a difference too. Worth some further looking into; but maybe it should be a separate thread since this one was started about the clay.


----------

